# Club XJ?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Is this something formal you guys initiated or is like the "wrangler wave" ? 

XJ's rule on the beach!
Bluesman


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haahaa... nothing formal. just a way to connect all the XJ owners. Please feel free to add to your signature, that would be awesome!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

n/y/m/mods

I'll start. 

Seasalt, 2000 XJ, Classic, 2" Rear Hidden Hitch, Surco Roof Safari Basket


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got a 1995 XJ I just inherited from the wife, and she got a 2000 this past week to tote the baby boy around in. Never been on the beach with it yet, but I hope it does OK. I had a 2002 F-250 before and it was a decent truck, but the diesel was a bit heavy. Can't wait to get on the beach though. Ordering a front receiver in a couple weeks and a rod rack for the roof for my birthday in March.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue, 2000 XJ Sport, 2" Rear Hidden Hitch, 2" Front DrawTite hitch, Rola roof basket, Yakima ski carrier, Yakima dual yak cradles, hitchmount mountain bike carrier, hitchmount cargo carrier. 
.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Bluesman: 1995 Cherokee Sport, front and rear recievers with shackles, surfcaster front rod rack, homemade surfcaster type roof rack, track-lock rear. Original owner, love this thing.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Am I disqualified?*

You guys won't hold it against me if I have a 2005 Rubicon Unlimited too will you? The XJ is my daily driver and go to vehicle!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

BLUESMAN said:


> You guys won't hold it against me if I have a 2005 Rubicon Unlimited too will you? The XJ is my daily driver and go to vehicle!


Give him 20 lashes!!!!  Naw...you're cool  

1995 Cherokee Sport, 4.0 L, front 2" Hidden Hitch receiver and rear 2" receiver, Thule Roof Ski rack (used for rods), 12 pole rod and cooler rack (front or back).


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*I guess you know-*

this kind of activity is leading up to a beach meet!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

XJ Pow wow?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

2005 4runner SE, front shooter customed rack, ski roof rack, berkley twistlock 8 rod interior rack, rear hitch haul rack striper cofin.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BLUESMAN said:


> this kind of activity is leading up to a beach meet!


I make a motion to the assembled XJ'ers of a Meet.

Location: just south of the Bullpen, AI.
When: Spring red migration. (Who knows when that'll be with this warm weather we've had.  )

If the fish aren't biting, we can plan other activities, like food, or even more fun... a timed "Drive Over the 4-Runner" competition.  
.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> I make a motion to the assembled XJ'ers of a Meet.
> 
> Location: just south of the Bullpen, AI.
> When: Spring red migration. (Who knows when that'll be with this warm weather we've had.  )
> ...


Agreed. Have the 4-Runner meet us there, lure him in, then we all drive over the vehicle and let him walk back from the Bullpen!!   

XJ Teo, XJ.... LOLOL


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I guess I'll have to pass on the XJ pow-wow... Unless you all wanna drive to Fla.....

'99 Classic, 4.0 HO, part time case, 30X9.50 BFG's on rock crawlers, and a bunch of ******* Riggin'....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey RR, it just wouldn't be totally complete if you didn't show yourself! Maybe we'll have organize thie in part for AI and then again further South, as in either Hatteras. :beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Agreed. Have the 4-Runner meet us there, lure him in, then we all drive over the vehicle and let him walk back from the Bullpen!!
> 
> XJ Teo, XJ.... LOLOL


So it's like that huh?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't sweat it Teo, I got a Jap truck too, '98 Nissan Frontier 4X4 king cab. Nothing works but the motor and tranny, The tailgate is rusted shut and I can kick a hole in the bumper. Trust me It'll hang with all the fancy pants Club XJ'ers and then some!  It LOVES to play in the coquina


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*I'm in!*

I'm in for AI or Hatteras, give me a date!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

barty b said:


> Don't sweat it Teo, I got a Jap truck too, '98 Nissan Frontier 4X4 king cab. Nothing works but the motor and tranny, The tailgate is rusted shut and I can kick a hole in the bumper. Trust me It'll hang with all the fancy pants Club XJ'ers and then some!  It LOVES to play in the coquina


  
LMAO. Brings back memories. Sounds like an old International Scout I had in Florida decades ago. Every time I hit a pothole, I'd lose part of it.  



CrawFish said:


> So it's like that huh?


 Nah. Just havin fun Teo. We all bros in the sand.










I think a *4x4* get together sounds like a good idea though. We ought to seriously think about something on AI in the spring. Hard part is picking the date.
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm in but it depends on the date. I'll let Husky tag along too...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What ever date you guys decide, I'd just might show up and show you guys how to catch a fish or 2. After all we'll be getting together to fish right?    

Thanks Barty, next time you hit up this way, don't forget to let us know. I'd love to throw some of your goodies.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Date?

Anybody care to make a prognostication when would be a good time this spring? With the weather we've had this winter, I don't have a clue.
 
.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> So it's like that huh?


Naw man...you know its all good...  we only talk that way from envy...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Naw man...you know its all good...  we only talk that way from envy...


I was just yanking your chain.... I wish I can have of of those beaters too, just to dedicate to fishing only. I hate cleaning the truck after a fishing trip.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, I've still got enough sand from both Hatteras and AI in my truck to start a mini beach...not to mention the bunker scent...


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

have a 97 wrangler 3 in. body lift 4 in. susp.lift 10000 lbs. winch 6 rod holder basket in hitch in rear tube bumpers front an rear aem cold air intake just dropped down to 33 by 12.5 radial tires for more beach driving,nont to shabby:fishing:


----------

